# the guy who has come from France



## awelley

Hi, I have a question about Dutch word order which is quite difficult for non-Dutch speakers who try to learn Dutch. So, I have written a bit complex sentence which contains everything that I find so difficult to deal with. Firstly, here is the English version of sentence:

"She has said me that Elisa loves the guy who has come from France."

and here is my translation:

"Zij heeft mij gezegd dat Elisa van de jongen, die van Frankrijk gekomen is, houdt."

Is it correct? If not, how should it be written?


----------



## YellowOnline

It is correct, just like...

"Zij heeft mij gezegd dat Elisa houdt van de jongen die van Frankrijk gekomen is."

The latter is easier in my opinion, because the relationship between who (Elisa) and what (houdt) is clearer.


----------



## Chimel

YellowOnline said:


> "Zij heeft mij gezegd dat Elisa houdt van de jongen die van Frankrijk gekomen is."


Or rather: Zij heeft mij gezegd dat Elisa *van de jongen houdt* die van Frankrijk gekomen is"?

To me :
"Zij heeft mij gezegd dat Elisa van de jongen, die van Frankrijk gekomen is, houdt" = grammatically perfect structure, that's the way you learn Dutch at school or in books.

"Zij heeft mij gezegd dat Elisa van de jongen houdt die van Frankrijk gekomen is" = that's the way people really talk... (because, as Yellow points out, people tend, for comprehension's sake, to bring together words which have a logical link with each other, like here "van de jongen houdt").


----------



## luitzen

The English sentence is wrong. It should either be "She said to me that Elisa loves the guy who has come from France." or "She told me that Elisa loves the guy who has come from France."


----------



## AllegroModerato

Apart from the grammar, "(...) die van Frankrijk gekomen is" is not an idiomatic way of expressing oneself in Dutch, or at least in the Netherlands it isn't.  It would be more natural to say "de jongen uit Frankrijk" or "de jongen die uit Frankrijk komt". Also, the correct preposition in this case is "uit". "Hij komt uit Frankrijk", not "Hij komt van Frankrijk". (Again, in the Netherlands.)


----------



## Brownpaperbag

I agree with AllegroModerato.


----------



## Chimel

AllegroModerato said:


> "Hij komt uit Frankrijk", not "Hij komt van Frankrijk". (Again, in the Netherlands.)


Ook als het geen Fransman is, maar iemand die net in Frankrijk was?


----------



## awelley

AllegroModerato said:


> Apart from the grammar, "(...) die van Frankrijk gekomen is" is not an idiomatic way of expressing oneself in Dutch, or at least in the Netherlands it isn't.  It would be more natural to say "de jongen uit Frankrijk" or "de jongen die uit Frankrijk komt". Also, the correct preposition in this case is "uit". "Hij komt uit Frankrijk", not "Hij komt van Frankrijk". (Again, in the Netherlands.)



De jongen die ik bedoel, is _(bij voorbeeld)_ een Belg, maar hij heeft uit _(of van*?*)_ Frankrijk naar België teruggekeerd. "Hij komt uit Frankrijk" betekent iets zoals "Hij is een Fransman.", nee?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Chimel en awelley:

In mijn taalgebruik (en ik vermoed in Nederland in het algemeen) is "van" in dit geval niet gangbaar. Als je wilt aangeven dat hij net is teruggekeerd uit Frankrijk, dan zou ik dat op die manier zeggen: "Hij is net terug/teruggekeerd/teruggekomen uit Frankrijk".


----------



## awelley

AllegroModerato:

Heel bedankt voor uw hulp. Dus, wanneer wij over de landen praten, moeten wij altijd "uit" in plaats van "van" gebruiken?


----------



## AllegroModerato

awelley said:


> AllegroModerato:
> 
> Heel bedankt voor uw hulp. Dus, wanneer wij over de landen praten, moeten wij altijd "uit" in plaats van "van" gebruiken?



In Nederland wel. Wellicht dat het in Vlaanderen anders is. Laten we afwachten wat de Vlamingen zeggen.


----------



## YellowOnline

In Vlaanderen wordt inderdaad vaak "van" gebruikt, vandaar dat ik daar eenvoudig overgelezen heb - maar ik weet niet of dat correct is of niet. Ik vind er niet meteen iets over terug in een naslagwerk.


----------



## matakoweg

Ik ben het eens met *AllegroModerato* "hij komt van Frankrijk" klinkt vreemd. Uit is het normale voorzetsel in dit geval.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben het eens met Chimel en Yellow. In Vlaanderen is "van" heel gebruikelijk in deze constructie. Ik kom juist van de bakker; ik kom juist (terug) van Brussel; ik kom van Brussel (=ik ben (afkomstig) van Brussel).


----------



## Chimel

AllegroModerato said:


> Als je wilt aangeven dat hij net is teruggekeerd uit Frankrijk, dan zou ik dat op die manier zeggen: "Hij is net terug/teruggekeerd/teruggekomen uit Frankrijk".


En als hij net van het kantoor komt? Toch niet: "hij is net teruggekomen uit het kantoor"?

M.a.w. is dit gebruik in Nederland specifiek voor landen en steden?

Ik vind wel dat de Vlamingen hier een punt hebben: het verschil "uit Frankrijk/van Frankrijk komen" is een heel handige en eenvoudige wijze om deze twee aparte betekenissen uit te drukken (wat wij in het Frans helaas niet hebben: het is altijd "venir de France" en je moet dan soms vragen wat effectief bedoeld wordt).


----------



## luitzen

Ik zie ook geen enkel probleem met van.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik zal een klein overzicht geven van wat (naar mijn idee) wel en niet aanvaardbaar is in Nederland.

Wel aanvaardbaar:
- Ik kom van de bakker
- Ik kom van mijn ouders
- Ik kom van het station
- Ik kom van het platteland (in de zin dat ik daar ben opgegroeid)
- Ik kom van Groningen naar Amsterdam (reisbeweging)

Niet aanvaardbaar:
- Ik kom van Frankrijk (ik ben afkomstig uit Frankrijk)
- Ik kom van Amsterdam (ik ben afkomstig uit Amsterdam)


----------



## luitzen

Ik ben het volledig met je oneens, vooral in voorbeeld twee van niet aanvaardbaar.

Stel dat het hoofdkantoor van een onderneming in Amsterdam gevestigd is, dan kan _Amsterdam_ als synoniem voor_ het hoofdkantoor _gebruikt worden. Het is dan totaal aanvaardbaar om te zeggen _Ik kom van Amsterdam_.

Stel je krijgt een nieuwe collega, die geboren en getogen is in Nederland, maar voor enkele maanden in Frankrijk gewerkt heeft. In dit geval is _Hij komt (over) van Frankrijk_ absoluut aanvaardbaar en _Hij is afkomstig uit Frankrijk_ is dan hartstikke fout. Dit is precies hoe TS het bedoelt (zie #8). Het enige dat ik hier tegenin zou kunnen brengen is dat de zin enigszins onnatuurlijk klinkt en een andere constructie geniet misschien de voorkeur, maar dat is een heel ander verhaal.

Zie ook de OP waar het volgende voorbeeld gegeven wordt: _"She has said me that Elisa loves the guy who has come from France."
_Deze zin is in het Engels absoluut fout als je bedoelt te zeggen dat hij uit Frankrijk afkomstig is. In dat geval zou je bijvoorbeeld zeggen: _the guy who is from France, the guy from France_ of gewoon _the French guy.

_So here we have a beginner (I assume) trying to learn Dutch who is perfectly able to construct a quite complicated sentence without any errors that exactly describes what he means and he is still misunderstood. There are more errors in his English sentence. Very good job.


----------



## awelley

luitzen said:


> Ik ben het volledig met je oneens, vooral in voorbeeld twee van niet aanvaardbaar.
> 
> ...
> 
> Zie ook de OP waar het volgende voorbeeld gegeven wordt: _"She has said me that Elisa loves the guy who has come from France."
> _Deze zin is in het Engels absoluut fout als je bedoelt te zeggen dat hij uit Frankrijk afkomstig is. In dat geval zou je bijvoorbeeld zeggen: _the guy who is from France, the guy from France_ of gewoon _the French guy.
> 
> _So here we have a beginner (I assume) trying to learn Dutch who is perfectly able to construct a quite complicated sentence without any errors that exactly describes what he means and he is still misunderstood. There are more errors in his English sentence. Very good job.




Maar ik bedoelde een Belg ofwel een "niet-Fransman" die uit Frankrijk naar _(bij voorbeeld)_ België heeft teruggekeerd. Misschien moest ik schrijven "the guy who has come back from France". Als ik een Fransman bedoelde, zou ik gewoon _"French guy", "the guy from France"_ ofwel _"the guy who is from France" _schrijven._ :/

En ook bedankt voor uw compliment. _


----------



## AllegroModerato

luitzen said:


> Stel dat het hoofdkantoor van een onderneming in Amsterdam gevestigd is, dan kan _Amsterdam_ als synoniem voor_ het hoofdkantoor _gebruikt worden. Het is dan totaal aanvaardbaar om te zeggen _Ik kom van Amsterdam_.


Oké, maar die mogelijkheid heb ik niet ter sprake gebracht noch uitgesloten. Wat ik in de Nederlandse context niet aanvaardbaar acht is 'van Amsterdam komen' in de zin dat je daar geboren/opgegroeid/woonachtig bent.



luitzen said:


> Stel je krijgt een nieuwe collega, die geboren en getogen is in Nederland, maar voor enkele maanden in Frankrijk gewerkt heeft. In dit geval is _Hij komt (over) van Frankrijk_ absoluut aanvaardbaar en _Hij is afkomstig uit Frankrijk_ is dan hartstikke fout. Dit is precies hoe TS het bedoelt (zie #8). Het enige dat ik hier tegenin zou kunnen brengen is dat de zin enigszins onnatuurlijk klinkt en een andere constructie geniet misschien de voorkeur, maar dat is een heel ander verhaal.


En dat is precies wat ik in post 4 heb aangegeven. Dat het onnatuurlijk klinkt. Later, in post 8, licht de TS toe wat hij precies bedoelt, en dat is niet dat de jongen 'overkomt van Frankrijk' (hetgeen voor mij overigens geen aanvaardbare constructie is), maar dat hij is teruggekomen. De gangbare vertaling hiervoor geef ik in post 9.



luitzen said:


> Zie ook de OP waar het volgende voorbeeld gegeven wordt: _"She has said me that Elisa loves the guy who has come from France."
> _Deze zin is in het Engels absoluut fout als je bedoelt te zeggen dat hij uit Frankrijk afkomstig is. In dat geval zou je bijvoorbeeld zeggen: _the guy who is from France, the guy from France_ of gewoon _the French guy._


Vanwege de nogal ongewone formuleringen in zowel bron- als doelzin begreep ik niet meteen wat hij bedoelde, en interpreteerde ik het als 'de jongen uit Frankrijk'. Vervolgens is een en ander opgehelderd. Ik zie het probleem niet.


----------



## Peterdg

Euh... Wat is "TS"?


----------



## awelley

Peterdg said:


> Euh... Wat is "TS"?



Iets zoals "Titelschrijver" misschien? Ik weet niet, 't is alleen een gissing.


----------



## luitzen

Topic starter.


----------



## Chimel

Kunnen wij even samenvatten, aub? Het gebruik in Vlaanderen is voor mij duidelijk, maar is het dan wel zo in Nederland (vraag vooral naar Luitzen en Allegromoderato toe): het verschil tussen van/uit maak je wel in zinnen zoals "uit het platteland komen" (afkomstig zijn) en "van het platteland komen" (ik was er zonet en ik kom er vandaan), maar niet met namen van landen, streken en steden. Daar is het "uit Frankrijk/Amsterdam komen" in de eerste betekenis of een andere constructie in de tweede, maar niet "van ... komen".

Heb ik het goed begrepen?


----------



## matakoweg

Ik zou zeggen: 
hij komt van het platteland 
hij komt uit het platteland  (zou betekenen dat hij uit de grond komt, uit de klei getrokken)
hij komt van Amsterdam  er zijn situaties denkbaar waarin dit gezegd kan worden maar beter is:
hij komt uit Amsterdam 

Het is best ingewikkeld nu ik er langer over nadenk, 
de trein van Amsterdam naar Rotterdam 
de trein uit Amsterdam naar Rotterdam 

Ik denk dat er geen verschil is tussen het gebruik van voorzetsels voor landen of steden.


----------



## Peterdg

luitzen said:


> Topic starter.


Ah, ik kende alleen "OP", original poster.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Kunnen wij even samenvatten, aub? Het gebruik in Vlaanderen is voor mij duidelijk, maar is het dan wel zo in Nederland (vraag vooral naar Luitzen en Allegromoderato toe): het verschil tussen van/uit maak je wel in zinnen zoals "uit het platteland komen" (afkomstig zijn) en "van het platteland komen" (ik was er zonet en ik kom er vandaan), maar niet met namen van landen, streken en steden. Daar is het "uit Frankrijk/Amsterdam komen" in de eerste betekenis of een andere constructie in de tweede, maar niet "van ... komen".
> 
> Heb ik het goed begrepen?



Ik ben het volledig eens met het overzichtje dat AllegroModerato gaf: de tegenwoordige tijd van _komen_ + _uit _*+ geografische naam *duidt op afkomst of oorsprong. Beweging kun je er niet meer uitdrukken. Daarvoor moet je je toevlucht nemen tot andere constructies. Die zijn er legio:

Een andere tijd dan de tegenwoordige tijd, waardoor _komen_ niet langer een toestand uitdrukt:
Hij _is_ _uit_ Frankrijk _(over)gekomen_.
Hij _kwam uit_ Frankrijk _(over)_.
Hij _zal uit_ Frankrijk _(over)komen_.

Toevoeging van een bijwoord, waardoor _komen_ niet langer een toestand uitdrukt.
Hij komt _net_ uit Frankrijk (terug).

Met behulp van andere voorzetsels (maar _van_ past zelden tot nooit) of toevoeging van voorzetselbijwoorden (die beweging uitdrukken):
Hij komt _vanuit_ Frankrijk onze kant op.
Hij komt _uit_ Frankrijk _over._/Hij komt _over uit_ Frankrijk. [En niet, zoals luitzen zegt: _Hij komt (over) van Frankrijk_.]

Toevoeging van een werkwoord, waardoor _komen_ niet langer een toestand uitdrukt:
Hij komt _(van)uit_ Frankrijk _overgevlogen_.
Hij komt _vanuit_ Frankrijk _gereisd_.
Hij komt _(van)uit_ Frankrijk _aangelopen_.

_Komen_ + _uit_ + niet-geografische naam drukt normaal gesproken beweging vanuit een ruimte uit. Beweging kan wat meer benadrukt worden door achterplaatsing van het voorzetsel _uit _(en levert vaak natuurlijker Nederlands op):
Hij komt uit het kantoor.
Hij komt het kantoor uit.
Hij komt uit de lift.
Hij komt de lift uit.

Het effect van achterplaatsing van _uit_ wordt sterk waarneembaar in die gevallen waar niet-geografische namen _óók als een oorsprong of plaats van afkomst_ kunnen worden aangemerkt. Vergelijk:
Hij komt niet uit dat land [= afkomst].
Hij komt dat land niet uit [= beweging eruit].
Hij komt niet uit de stad [= afkomst].
Hij komt de stad niet uit [= beweging eruit].
Hij komt niet uit een goed nest [= afkomst].
Hij komt zijn nest niet uit [= beweging eruit].

_Komen +_ _van_ + niet-geografische naam drukt normaal gesproken het zich verwijderen van een plaats uit:
Hij komt van het kantoor.
Hij komt van zijn opa en oma.
Hij komt van de slager.

In enkele gevallen drukt _komen_ + _van_ + niet-geografische naam afkomst uit:
Hij komt van het platteland. [Niet: Hij komt uit het platteland.]
Die wezens komen van Mars. [Niet: Die wezens komen uit Mars.]
Er zijn geen eindeloze aantallen voorbeelden te bedenken, dus de ellende is te overzien.

In een héél enkel geval kan _komen_ + _van_ + niet-geografische naam _zowel _verwijdering van een plaats_ als _afkomst betekenen:
Hij komt van een dorp [= afkomst of verwijdering].
Hij komt van de stad [= afkomst of verwijdering].
Meer voorbeelden kan ik niet bedenken. Het zou best kunnen dat er ook niet meer zijn. Context moet duidelijk maken welke betekenis het beste past, al zal _hij komt van een dorp_ vrijwel altijd op afkomst duiden. Wie niet volledig afhankelijk wil zijn van de context voor een goede interpretatie van deze zinnen, kan besluiten om _uit_ te gebruiken om afkomst aan te duiden:
Hij komt uit een dorp [= afkomst].
Hij komt uit de stad [= afkomst].


Kort samengevat:

Komen + uit + geografische naam: afkomst.
Komen + uit + niet-geografische naam: beweging uit een ruimte [minder frequent: afkomst].
Komen + niet-geografische naam + uit: beweging uit een ruimte
Komen + van + geografische naam: ongebruikelijk. → ZIE OOK MIJN REACTIE OP HET BERICHT VAN PETERDG
Komen + van + niet-geografische naam: verwijdering van een plaats [veel minder frequent: afkomst].


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Komen + van + geografische naam: uitgesloten.


Ik kom thuis en mijn vrouw denkt dat ik *van* Antwerpen *kom* en ze vraagt: "Ben je bij je ma langsgeweest?". En ik antwoord: "Nee, ik *kom van* Brussel". Wat is er hier mis mee?


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Ik kom thuis en mijn vrouw denkt dat ik *van* Antwerpen *kom* en ze vraagt: "Ben je bij je ma langsgeweest?". En ik antwoord: "Nee, ik *kom van* Brussel". Wat is er hier mis mee?



Zo, dat is voor het eerst dat iemand reageert, terwijl ik druk doende was een wijziging aan te brengen. Er staat nu  'ongebruikelijk' in plaats van 'uitgesloten'. 'Ongebruikelijk' geldt natuurlijk niet voor plaatsnamen, besef ik nu ook! Zoals ik zelf al in m'n post aangaf, kun je immers v_an een stad _komen, waarmee je verwijdering van een plaats kunt aangeven. Als je _van een stad_ kunt komen, kun je natuurlijk ook _van Brussel_ komen. Maar van Rusland komen, van Zuid-Holland komen, van de Himalaya komen: nee, dat is te ongebruikelijk (als het niet al gewoon als fout aan te merken is).


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij hangt het er van af waar je het tegenover stelt.
Veronderstel dit: ik ben een bergbeklimmer en heb juist een of andere hoge berg beklommen. Ik kom terug in België en een van mijn collega's vraagt of ik last heb ondervonden van de aardbeving in Colombia. Ik: "maar ik kom van de Himalaya, hoor!"



bibibiben said:


> In enkele gevallen drukt _komen_ + _van_ + niet-geografische naam afkomst uit:
> Hij komt van het platteland. [Niet: Hij komt uit het platteland.]
> Die wezens komen van Mars. [Niet: Die wezens komen uit Mars.]
> Er zijn geen eindeloze aantallen voorbeelden te bedenken, dus de ellende is te overzien.


Hij komt van de kust. Hij komt van het binnenland.



> In een héél enkel geval kan _komen_ + _van_ + niet-geografische naam _zowel _verwijdering van een plaats_ als _afkomst betekenen:
> Hij komt van een dorp [= afkomst of verwijdering].
> Hij komt van de stad [= afkomst of verwijdering].
> Meer voorbeelden kan ik niet bedenken. Het zou best kunnen dat er ook niet meer zijn. Context moet duidelijk maken welke betekenis het beste past, al zal _hij komt van een dorp_ vrijwel altijd op afkomst duiden.


Zoals hierboven al vermeld: hij komt van de kust, hij komt van het binnenland, en nog, hij komt van de brousse, hij komt van het hooggebergte, hij komt van het centrum, hij komt van de buiten (waarschijnlijk in Nederland niet gangbaar), hij komt van de randstad (in België niet gebruikelijk), en ik denk dat ik er nog zo een paar kan bedenken.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Volgens mij hangt het er van af waar je het tegenover stelt.
> Veronderstel dit: ik ben een bergbeklimmer en heb juist een of andere hoge berg beklommen. Ik kom terug in België en een van mijn collega's vraagt of ik last heb ondervonden van de aardbeving in Colombia. Ik: "maar ik kom van de Himalaya, hoor!"


 
Oké, je komt _van_ een bergtop (_af_). Logisch. Maar als het gaat om het Himalayagebied, dan zijn dit de gebruikelijke varianten:

Hij komt net uit het Himalayagebied/de Himalaya.
Hij is uit het Himalayagebied/de Himalaya (terug)gekomen/teruggekeerd.
Hij is uit het Himalayagebied/de Himalaya terug.
Hij is vanuit het Himalayagebied/de Himalaya teruggevlogen.
Enzovoorts. Zolang je een constructie gebruikt waaruit blijkt dat het gaat om een verplaatsing en niet om afkomst, zit je goed.

En dit is toch de in mijn ogen wat merkwaardige variant:
Hij komt van het Himalayagebied.

Het merkwaardige zit ‘m er waarschijnlijk in dat deze variant niet voldoende een verplaatsing uitdrukt.



Peterdg said:


> In enkele gevallen drukt _komen_ + _van_ + niet-geografische naam afkomst uit:
> Hij komt van het platteland. [Niet: Hij komt uit het platteland.]
> Die wezens komen van Mars. [Niet: Die wezens komen uit Mars.]
> Er zijn geen eindeloze aantallen voorbeelden te bedenken, dus de ellende is te overzien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hij komt van de kust. Hij komt van het binnenland.
Click to expand...

 
Dat zijn nog steeds geen eindeloze aantallen. Bovendien passen _hij komt van de kust_ en _hij komt van het binnenland_ beter in de categorie hieronder, dus de categorie van het dubbelzinnig _van_-gebruik.



Peterdg said:


> In een héél enkel geval kan _komen_ + _van_ + niet-geografische naam zowel verwijdering van een plaats als afkomst betekenen:
> Hij komt van een dorp [= afkomst of verwijdering].
> Hij komt van de stad [= afkomst of verwijdering].
> Meer voorbeelden kan ik niet bedenken. Het zou best kunnen dat er ook niet meer zijn. Context moet duidelijk maken welke betekenis het beste past, al zal _hij komt van een dorp_ vrijwel altijd op afkomst duiden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoals hierboven al vermeld: hij komt van de kust, hij komt van het binnenland, en nog, hij komt van de brousse, hij komt van het hooggebergte, hij komt van het centrum, hij komt van de buiten (waarschijnlijk in Nederland niet gangbaar), hij komt van de randstad (in België niet gebruikelijk), en ik denk dat ik er nog zo een paar kan bedenken.
Click to expand...

 
Ja,_ hij komt van de kust _en_ hij komt van buiten_ zijn inderdaad mooie voorbeelden van dubbelzinnig _van_-gebruik! Wordt nu verwijdering of afkomst bedoeld, dat is de vraag. Ik denk wel dat het wellicht wat gebruikelijker is om _hij komt uit de kuststreek_ te zeggen als je op afkomst doelt. Hoe dan ook, er zijn inderdaad wel wat meer voorbeelden te bedenken. 

De andere voorbeelden die je noemt, zijn echter geen voorbeelden van dubbelzinnig _van_-gebruik:

_Hij komt van de brousse_ is onbekend in Nederland.  Dat zou worden:
Hij komt uit de rimboe/de bush [= afkomst].
Hij komt van de rimboe/de bush [= verwijdering].
En ook: Hij komt de rimboe/de bush uit [= beweging eruit].

Hij komt uit het binnenland [= afkomst].
Hij komt van het binnenland [= verwijdering].

Hij komt uit de Randstad [= afkomst].
Hij komt van de Randstad [= verwijdering].
En ook: Hij komt de Randstad uit [= beweging eruit].

Hij komt uit het (stads)centrum [=afkomst]. (Misschien gebruikelijker: hij woont/is geboren/is opgegroeid in het centrum (van de stad).)
Hij komt van het (stads)centrum [= verwijdering].
En ook: Hij komt het stadscentrum uit [= beweging eruit].

Het kan ook zijn dat je met _hij komt van het centrum_ het midden van het land bedoelt (wat in Nederland zelden tot nooit met _centrum_ wordt aangeduid). Dan krijg je:
Hij komt uit het  midden van het land [= afkomst].
Hij komt van het midden van het land [= verwijdering].

Ik twijfel nog over _hij komt van het hooggebergte_. Zou hiermee naast verwijdering ook afkomst aan te duiden zijn? Of is _hij komt uit het hooggebergte_ de enige wijze om afkomst aan te duiden? Lastig...

Tja, het is al met al nogal een mijnenveld, geloof ik.


----------

